# The American President (1995) - Score with images - Best parts of the suite (Exposition for the TC Best Original Musical or Comedy Score 1995)



## HansZimmer

The film "The American President" (1995) was nominated for the Academy Award "Best original musical or comedy score" in 1996. The music has been composed by Marc Shaiman.

Here below you find a video with the best parts of the suite.

The structure of the video: 
00:00 Main Title (exposition of the main theme) 
02:27 I Have Dreamed (The State Dinner) 
05:25 I Like Her 
07:15 The Morning After - Meet The Press 
09:29 President Shepherd (final reprise of the main theme with climax)







If you want to listen to the full suite you can use this youtube playlist.


----------

